# Advice on grinding/cutting shale.



## Mattb740 (Mar 15, 2013)

Hey all. I've searched to see if there's a post that can answer my question but came up short of answers. I'm building natural looking end tables out of dried juniper tree sections and shale that falls from a cliff near my house. It peels off in sheets that are pretty flat and almost level on its own but I'd like to clean it up some and maybe grind it flat and square it off. 
Anyone have any tips or experience? Is it similar to other stone? Suggested tools? I'm looking for anything really, this is my first time working with stone. I was planning on using an angle grinder with a dry diamond grinding disc. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I'm new so if this is a stupid question take 'er easy on me haha.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Just start experimenting. Since it's sedimentary, it's probably really soft.


----------



## JD3lta (Nov 22, 2009)

A grinder will probably scar the surface. If your trying to make a slight difference try sanding.. If its soft stone and can sand straight edges


----------



## JD3lta (Nov 22, 2009)

Im thinking belt sander would be even and is powerful at least on wood


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

All the above ideas are good. Most slate I have dealt with is pretty soft. I have even used beat up wood chisels and old files on it. I imagine you are not trying to get a honed or polished top. Just clean up the edges? 4" diamond blade will do a lot.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

I checked out your profile. Too bad you are in Newfy. I would love to get my hands on some rough slate to practice my lettering on.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

You may want to do a simple test to determine what material you actually have. You are talking shale,others slate. Perform the tink and thud test. Tap it with small hammer,if it "rings " out tink,it is slate,if it goes thud it is shale. I do not think the shale will do what you are expexting it to. Unless you want to make brick from it.:laughing:


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Shale is junk, not really a useable stone. It MAY hold together as a table top for a while. A 4.5" grinderwith a diamond blade will cut it easily but there is no way that I can think of to get any kind of a finished edge. Too brittle and ummmm shaley


----------



## Mattb740 (Mar 15, 2013)

Ahh thanks for all the great info! I knew I joined the right place haha. Upon trying the tink test it appears I have slate. Thanks a lot for that tidbit jpn! Can I use dry dicks or do I just dry diamond disks? Any advice on what brand? I'm just taking down some humps and squaring it up a little.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

For the price get a lower end diamond blade. You will burn up many many fiber blades and be pissed. Good for metals, terrible for masonry.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

And glad it turned out to be slate. I don't know why but I just assumed it was.


----------

